# Help...... Been asked to make smoked crab dip, but.....



## mowin (Dec 29, 2015)

Buddy said he would supply the crab. I told him I would research recipes on SMF. Well he dropped off the crab yesterday,  and its imitation crab meat. So now I'm trying to figure out what to do with this stuff..

Any suggestions?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 29, 2015)

sounds like a cold smoke is in your near future ...


----------



## mowin (Dec 29, 2015)

The amnts or amnps are on standby. Just don't know how long to smoke it for. Also need some recipes.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 29, 2015)

you have to make the dip too ?? or just smoke the meat ?? dunno If I would add any seasoning...  let the dip itself have the seasoning ...  as far as how long..  you'll just have to sample every hour ...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 29, 2015)

Consider adding a hand-held smoker to your smoking arsenal.  It would make this a piece of cake.

T


----------



## mowin (Dec 29, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Consider adding a hand-held smoker to your smoking arsenal.  It would make this a piece of cake.
> 
> T



Never heard of such a thing.  Any info?  I have a masterbuilt cabinet smoker with a mailbox mod I can cold smoke with using a amnts or amnps.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 29, 2015)

mowin said:


> Buddy said he would supply the crab. I told him I would research recipes on SMF. Well he dropped off the crab yesterday, and its imitation crab meat. So now I'm trying to figure out what to do with this stuff..
> 
> Any suggestions?


Imitation Crab? Imitation smoke! I say use liquid smoke and act like you smoked it! That fake crab would be tuff to smoke.

http://www.dvo.com/BestRecipes2/1229_145608758.html?CID=email

Its my sisters Dip recipe, my Sister's recipe. Just swap shrimp for plastic crab, add a couple of drops of liquid smoke. Best after being set in the reefer for a couple a days for flavors to settle in.

Plastic crab + plastic smoke = Dip never admitt to liquid smoke (not around here anyway, sheesssh)


----------



## mowin (Dec 29, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Imitation Crab? Imitation smoke! I say use liquid smoke and act like you smoked it! That fake crab would be tuff to smoke.
> 
> http://www.dvo.com/BestRecipes2/1229_145608758.html?CID=email
> 
> ...



I here nothing, I see nothing, I know nothing.....:biggrin:  

I'm smoking some eggs tomorrow,  I'll toss a few pieces in with them and see what happens.
Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 29, 2015)

mowin said:


> Never heard of such a thing. Any info? I have a masterbuilt cabinet smoker with a mailbox mod I can cold smoke with using a amnts or amnps.


 Adding a handheld to your smokers is like having a spoon with your table setting, they sure are handy at times.

 Handheld smokers becoming popular in the world of smoking.  

Mr. T's, "Smoked Ice Cream" from scratch

Smoked Butter - From Scratch Q/view

Have Smoking Gun - Will Travel

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 29, 2015)

Bearcarver has several recipes here that use surimi (imitation crab). Maybe a quick search will yield some results.


----------



## mowin (Dec 29, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Adding a handheld to your smokers is like having a spoon with your table setting, they sure are handy at times.
> 
> Handheld smokers becoming popular in the world of smoking.
> Mr. T's, "Smoked Ice Cream" from scratch
> ...



Thanks for the links.  I can definitely see one of these coming in handy.


----------



## tropics (Dec 29, 2015)

mowin said:


> Thanks for the links. I can definitely see one of these coming in handy.


Use the smoke eggs in the dip.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/172596/smoked-fish-spread

That is one I always make,I just did it with my Salmon and everyone loved it

Richie


----------



## mowin (Dec 29, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bearcarver has several recipes here that use surimi (imitation crab). Maybe a quick search will yield some results.



Thanks dirt.  I did a search for "imitation crab" and came up with nothing.  However I had no clue that surimi was the same thing. I'll do a new search or PM bear.


----------

